# PPAF??? What is this?



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok...I'm still BFing my 6 month old and I _think_ I have my PPAF now. 4 days ago I started having very light spotting w/cm which lasted for 2 days. It started off sort of brownish/dark red. By day 3 it seemed a little lighter and then got a little bit darker/heavier...but only enough to use about 1 pad a day--if that (mostly just a panty liner). What is this? I don't have any cramps or other PMS symtoms. I usually have super heavy periods. With DS1 I got PPAF at 10 months pp and w/DS2 I got it around 8 months. So this is early for me...but have never had anything like this before. Ughh... Anyone go through something similar?


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm 18 months pp and I have been having the exact same spotting ...two times this month..I think it's my body gearing back up for fertility, I had to wean to even get here so it's encouraging...I'm sorry you feel yours is too soon, but I am thankful you posted this as it makes me feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one with this strange spotting and stuff


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I just never had this before (except during the first trimester with my 2nd and 3rd babies). I was just concerned because it isn't really heavy enough to be a period but it is still going on (5 days now).


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

So here's an update....ff finally gave me crosshairs(first "cycle" temping, 34 days) I was sooo excited to know I might be back in the game only to find out that evening that I have maybe started my first ppaf???? The thing is I don't know what the hell it is or if I should even consider it a af ......my temp is still up but I had brownish blood when i wiped this morning, more than when I was spotting but not enough for a pad?!?!?!?!? AHHHHHHH this is sooo frustrating .......someone HELP!!!!!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2noah* 
So here's an update....ff finally gave me crosshairs(first "cycle" temping, 34 days) I was sooo excited to know I might be back in the game only to find out that evening that I have maybe started my first ppaf???? The thing is I don't know what the hell it is or if I should even consider it a af ......my temp is still up but I had brownish blood when i wiped this morning, more than when I was spotting but not enough for a pad?!?!?!?!? AHHHHHHH this is sooo frustrating .......someone HELP!!!!!

Hey! You didn't say anything about the spotting inthe other thread! I think that's a great sign. If you got crosshairs and spotting a day later, I'll bet it was ovulatory spotting! How are your temps now?


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

going ...do..ww.www.w.w..nnnnnnnnn. That would give me one very short luteal phase...Whatever, who know's the darn spotting stopped this morning...spotting ..ppaf???? I wondered about ovulation spotting but I'm still on the fence...sorry for not mentioning it







:


----------

